# 1 day short they tell me.....(cannot transfer N/C pension)



## adunkey (22 Feb 2007)

Hi,
   I recently changed jobs & was looking to change my pension over. I don't know that much about them except mine wasa non-contributary one which the company contributed to. Anyway, I started there on 15/09/2003 & was made permanent on 21/06/2004 & left on the 30/12/2006 - according to them, by the way I am over 25. I asked for a refund because I thought I had over 2 years service but they said
  
_The member did join the company on 21.06.2004. However, as he joined_
_the company before 01.07.2004 the eligibility conditions for_
_non-contributory members apply. That is, a member became eligible to_
_join the Plan for pension benefits on the 01 January (provided they are_
_age 24) following their date of joining company or 01.01.2005 in Mr_
_Me's case. Thus, unfortunately he was one day short of having_
_completed the two years necessary to be entitled to a deferred benefit_
_on leaving._

Is there anything I can do about this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: 1 day short they tell me.....*

I don't think so. The two year vesting period for securing employer contributions is set in law.


----------



## adunkey (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: 1 day short they tell me.....*



ClubMan said:


> I don't think so. The two year vesting period for securing employer contributions is set in law.


 
does the fact that the 30 th and the 31st were saturday & sunday not make a difference?

just to annoy myself - how much do you think I would have got?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: 1 day short they tell me.....*

Check with the Pensions Board if in doubt. If you had met the 2 year vesting period rule then you would have retained the current value of your employer contributions. You would not have received this as a refund in case that's what you're asking?


----------



## adunkey (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: 1 day short they tell me.....*

cheers - I'll ring the pensions board in a while - they're on lunch now. I couldn't transfer my pension to my new job, because my new job is non-contributary - this is how I found out all this bad news!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: 1 day short they tell me.....*

The transfer is irrelevant. Even if you leave it where it is or move it to a buy out bond or transfer it to another occupational scheme in the future you lose out on the employer contributions if you have not fulfilled the two year vesting period rule. Shame...  You should be entitled to your own contributions though. Did you make any?


----------



## Guest126 (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: 1 day short they tell me.....*

The poster said (in first post) that it was a non-contributory scheme.

Sorry but there is no point contacting the PB - you chose to leave the company, you did not have two years of scheme service therefore you are only entitled to a refund of contributions - €0 in your case.

Sorry!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: 1 day short they tell me.....*



CapitalCCC said:


> The poster said (in first post) that it was a non-contributory scheme.


Sorry - missed that.


----------



## adunkey (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: 1 day short they tell me.....*

yep - i was told I'm not entitled to anything, but I was told to contact the board of trustees & explain the situation, they may do something for me. But I don't hold much hope for this.

Otherwise, thanks for the help, life can be a horrible learning curve at times - I still don't understand why it has to be the 1st of january to start, even if I was on the scheme 6 months previous.

If I had known then, what I know now....


----------



## Guest126 (22 Feb 2007)

You were permanent in 21 June, but you did not join the scheme until 1 Jan 2005.

A lot of company schemes allow entry on a fixed date in the year (such as 1 Jan) in other words you join the scheme on the "fixed date/1 Jan" following becoming a permanent employee.


----------



## cormacol (22 Feb 2007)

Maybe i picked it up wrong - but did the OP not say he was looking for a refund - he should have been able to get a refund but only of his/her own contributions. If the scheme was non-contributory this means zero


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2007)

No - but I guess that he was hoping that he was entitled to retain the benefits purchased by his employer's contributions (e.g. so that they could be transferred to another scheme or a buy out bond etc.) but missed out on the two year vesting period by a day.


----------

